# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Медицинские перлы

## Irina

>Больная до приезда скорой помощи половой жизнью не жила. (Из истории болезни)           

>Больной в постели активен, часто меняет позы. (Из истории болезни)                     

>Больной мочился тонкой, нежной струйкой. (Запись в карте вызова бригады "Скорой         
>помощи")                                                                               

>В нижней трети правой голени колотая рана (петух клюнул). (Из диагноза)                 

>В руках у девочки треснула посуда и разлетелась на стеклянные части, частично           
>впившись в ее организм с целью травмирования. (Из истории болезни)                     

>Диагноз предварительный: потертость левой пятки. Диагноз окончательный: перелом         
>правой ноги. (Запись в листе нетрудоспособности)                                       

>Жалобы больного: мочеиспускание плюс высокое давление. (Из больничной карты)           

>И клизму сделали, а он все равно молчит. (Из истории болезни)                           

>Отмечается улучшенное состояние больного - он самостоятельно протягивает ноги.         
>(Из истории болезни)                                                                   

>При осмотре наружных половых органов нарушений не выявлено - яйца в мошонке.           
>(Из истории болезни)                                                                   
>                                                                                       
>Рожать Соснова категорически отказалась, мотивируя слабым здоровьем мужа. (Из           
>истории болезни)                                                                       
>                                                                                       
>Из истории болезни: "Осмотр в приемном отделении.Больная лежит на кушетке и ритмично   
>стонет".                                                                               
>                                                                                       
>Диагноз при поступлении в ЛОР-отделение:" Муха в ухе"                                   
>Диагноз при выписке:"мухи в ухе нет".                                                   
>                                                                                       
>Жена одела на голову мужу кастрюлю.Поступает с диагнозом:"Голова в инородном           
>теле".                                                                                 
>                                                                                       
>Диагноз: "Общая пришибленность организма"                                               
>                                                                                       
>в истории болезни, объективный осмотр: "холост, армию служил.                           
>Диагноз: ЗЧМТ. Сотрясение гловного мозга".                                             
>                                                                                       
>Фомализованный бланк опросного листа истории родов:                                     
>Вопрос: Беременности были?                                                             
>Ответ: Нет.                                                                             
>Вопрос: А роды?...                                                                     
>                                                                                       
>В талоне скорой помощи (выезд на ДТП): "труп сидит в машине, жалоб не предъявляет".     
>                                                                                       
>"Больная в постели активна, в контакт вступает легко..."                               
>                                                                                       
>«Больная находится в глyбокой депpессии и постоянно плачет. К томy же, похоже,         
>она чем-то огоpчена."                                                                   
>                                                                                       
>"У больного в анамнезе сyициды отсyтствyют."                                           
>                                                                                       
>"Больная поскользнулась на льду, и, очевидно, ноги pазъехались в pазных напpавлениях   
>примерно в сеpедине декабpя."                                                           
>                                                                                       
>"Больной был выписан из клиники со значительно yлyчшенным самочyвствием, если           
>не считать тех болей, котоpые y него были пpи постyплении."                             
>                                                                                       
>"Больной стал выходить из бессознательного состояния. Сейчас проявляет интеллект       
>в форме мата…"                                                                         
>                                                                                       
>"Кроме варикозного расширения вен, другими вензаболеваниями не болеет.

----------


## Justin

..это нужно сохранить для патологоанатомического исследования...
...люди, кости складывайте вот в этот мешок, у меня дома кот голодный...
...блин, когда будут делать вскрытие, они уcрутся от смеха...
...прими эту жертву, о Повелитель Тьмы...
...Бобик, Бобик, отдай это мне, вот противная собака! Ну и подавись..
...погоди, погоди, если это селезенка, то тогда это что за фигня?..
...пусть полежит минут двадцать, я в туалет схожу...
...ну хоть кто-нибудь будет отгонять мух?..
...ой, что это там шевелится? Быстро, дайте мне что-нибудь тяжелое...
...если выпадет орел, значит вырезаем. Если решка - пусть эта байда еще погниет внутри...
...блин, дайте же кто-нибудь пепельницу! Задолбало струшивать пепел в легкие...
...о, черт, мой "Ролекс" туда упал...
...я надеюсь, в морге еще есть свободная койка...
...нитки закончились. У кого-нибудь есть гвозди?..
...ой!!! Хмм, вы не припомните случая, что бы кто-нибудь выжил после вливания 500 мл раствора хлористого калия?..
...блин, опять пробки перегорели, я ни хрена не вижу...
...знаешь, сколько сейчас стоит почка на черном рынке? А прикинь, у него их две...
...все стойте на месте и не шевелитесь - я потерял контактные линзы...
...кто-нибудь может сделать так, чтобы эта хреновина не билась? Она мешает мне сосредоточиться...
...а эта херня что здесь делает?..
...не надо драматизировать - ведь если глубоко вдуматься, то не такая уж это и большая потеря для человечества...
...ух ты, ни хрена себе! Hи у кого случайно нет с собой фотоаппарата?..
...что, грохнулась в обморок? М-да, медсестры - они и есть медсестры...
...так это же любовник моей жены! Какая приятная встреча...
...меня раздражает, когда не хватает деталей!..
...чуваки, держите его. Сейчас закончится анестезия, а я еще всю эту херню обратно не засунул...
...хватит прикалываться, пришейте эту фигню обратно. Что значит - не помните, где она была?..
...все, готово. Hадеюсь, я ничего не забыл внутри, как в прошлый раз...
...как, и у тебя это тоже первая операция?..

_Justin добавил 03.01.2011 в 18:25_
...ну ничего, первый блин, как говорится...
...дайте мне еще скальпель, а то и этот сломался...
...здесь стерильно? Уборщица мыла пол или нет?..
...да осторожно ты, он же сюда не пол менять пришел...
...что значит - это еще не вскрытие? Почему мне не сказали?..
...режь, не бойся. Халаты все равно не нам стирать...
...не упирайся в него ногой, когда скальпель вытаскиваешь. Ботинки испачкаешь...
...кто-нибудь сбегайте за учебником. Я прогулял как раз те лекции, когда проходили эту зеленую байдень...
...да на хрена ты мучишься. Все равно вскрывать будут завтра, а у нас выходной...
...да, крови здесь хватит только на одного, кого из них будем спасать?..
...никто не видел, куда делся скальпель?..
...он хоть успел обзавестись детьми?..
...сестра, этот пациент никому не завещал свои органы?..
...осторожно, сейчас кровь брызнет, прикройтесь чем-нибудь...
...ПОЖАР!!! Всем покинуть помещение!..
...черт, из учебника вырвана 47-я страница...
...Фу! Здесь нужна тряпка, позовите кто-нибудь уборщицу. А лучше двух...
...смотри прикол: когда тянешь за эту фиговину, сгибается нога. А этот нерв для чего?..
...это не та нога...
...кто-нибудь умеет делать массаж сердца?..
...давайте побыстрее закончим, а то через полчаса начнется футбол...
...что там, провода не хватает?..
...говоришь, он прожил 20 лет с этой хреновиной внутри?..
...надо поторопиться - анестезии хватит еще максимум на 2 минуты...
...250 ударов - это, пожалуй, немного учащенный пульс...
...ну вот, пожалуйста! Я же тебя просил не смешить меня!..
..."Сколько зажимов в лотке?" - "Шесть". - "Пересчитайте". - "Шесть". - "А на полу?" - "Hи одного". - "Тогда придется снова вскрывать"...

----------


## SDS

половой инкстинкт иногда затмевает способность разума к процессу мышления...

----------

